# Cats Spraying! Help please!



## M&J (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi,
We have 2 Burmese males (Neutered) who are brothers. We have a major problem with them spraying around the house. We have tried Felaway and also gave them pills from the Vet which stopped them for a while. They are now back at it and its driving us crazy! Can anbody offer any advice please?
Thanks,
M&J


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

I have this same problem with one of my toms...:mad2:....was they neutered late?. My tom was not neutered till after he was 2 and he had already learnt the behaviour, this is why it is advised to neuter them early before they mature.

I am sorry i do not have any advice of how to stop this behavior as it is just natural for them now but find that it is easy to spot the spray and there is some fantastic products designed to remove the smell from soft furnishings and to help try to deter them away from spraying that particular spot. There is a range of products in pets at home that should do the trick.


----------



## M&J (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi,
No they were both neutered as kittens. I'm sure it must be to do with dominance etc, as it used to be the younger one who did most of the spraying and now he seems to be the boss and the older one is doing the spraying! 
I will look at some of the products out there but have tried most of them! Any other advice woiuld be greatly appreciated! We will try anything!!
Thanks


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Well let me know if you find a cure....it would be a great help!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

How old are they hun? x


----------



## M&J (Nov 24, 2008)

They are 6 & 5! I'll buy some of the spray to spray where they do it but I can't see it working. Back to the vets I suppose!!


----------



## chatterbox (Dec 1, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi - there was a guy on TV with an incontinent cat, part of a documentary- see this YouTube link YouTube - Dog incontinence, cat incontinence, cat nappies, cat nappy

He bought cat nappies and described them as a "life changing event" - and I know 2 people who have used them, one for a cat urinating / cat incontinence and one for a *spraying cat*. Guess they are also suitable for cats in season. I know they found them ideal for cat pee & for faecal incontinence, as they were so sick of cat urine with the cat urinating in just about every room in the house.

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh wow...them poor cats ........i dont think theres much of a choice really but to just put up with it and clean it as it happens.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Hi - sorry to hear about the problems with your Burmese. Spraying usually indicates some sort of stress or anxiety - the trick is identifying what has triggered it.

a couple of useful links:

Re-Directed Aggression Towards Other Cats

Spraying and soiling indoors

If after reading these you are no further forward, you could ask your vet for a referral to a feline behaviourist. This would most likely be covered by insurance if you have your cats insured.


----------

